# Farm for Sale in Mo. Ozarks



## oldtimer 417 (Mar 12, 2009)

Large 2 story farm house w/3 story tower on 19.6 to 22.6 acres for sale. 5 bd. 1 ba., with several extra bonus rooms. All new elect. ,septic, roof, cabinets, additions, and much more in the last 7yrs. Elect heat w/ 3 wood stoves. Fenced w/3 ponds and a creek. Asking 169,000 or may take property closer to the grand kids,(Tenn. or southern Ky.) in trade. Message me or call Tom at 417-738-4117


----------



## FarmFamily (Feb 12, 2014)

Can you please post photos and exact location? Thank you.


----------

